# Nachtstein seltener als die anderen Juwelen ?



## el Gnollo (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ist es bei mir nur Zufall oder bekommt man Nachtstein seltener beim sondieren als wie die anderen Juwelen ?
Ich habe nämlich alle Juwelen bis auf Nachtstein im überfluss, weil ich ja hunderte von erzen sondieren muß bis ich
mal 3 bis 6 Nachtstein habe.


----------



## Fasor (20. Dezember 2010)

geht mir genauso besonders ärgerlich wenn mal wieder die daily mit den nachtsteinen kommt, ewiges farmen das man mal 3 zusammen bekommt


----------



## Erdwusel (21. Dezember 2010)

Zumindest gibt es nun für die Daily keine perfekten Edelsteine mehr.
Hatte mir 7 Steine für je 140 G gekauft und hab 4 perfekte rausbekommen, die liegen bei uns bei ca. 15G.


----------



## StixOne (18. Januar 2011)

es gibt Tage da sondiert oder baut niemand Nachtesteine ab aus meiner Gilde und das Tage lang echt keiner und dann kommen aus einem stack gleichmal 3 und an dem Tag wieder keine ZEphyriten
imemr unterschiedlich hat aber eher was mit glück und zufall zutun denke ich.
Naja kaufen ist sone sache bei uns kosten alle (grünen)Steinchen zw 50 und 100g und das ist mir eindeutig zu viel.


Okay Alaziten habe ich 5 Stack die sind wirklich häufig bei mir^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (18. Januar 2011)

Kann ich bei mir nicht beobachten. Ich hab nur das Gefühl das die Daily öfter kommt und ich deswegen einen permanenten Mangel an den Steinen habe


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. Januar 2011)

Mit Nachtsteinen kann ich um mich werfen.. Ich hab eher nen Problem wenns um Jasper (kA obs auf deutsch auch so heißt) geht... Das krieg ich so gut wie nie!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht nur persönliches Pech aber bei mir ist der Nachtstein auch sehr selten. Ich habe die letzten 2 Wochen sondiert, sowohl Obsidium als auch Elementium. Das Ergebnis bei den grünen Steinen war: Alle Farben über 2 Stacks im Inventar, Nachtsteine 7 Stück. Das lustige, im AH sind Nachtsteine teurer als allen Blauen ^^ Es lohnt sich nicht mal das Feuerprisma zu machen da man die 3 Nachtsteine teurer verkaufen kann als die 2-3 blauen die rauskommen, geschliffen oder ungeschliffen.....ts ts ts


----------



## Erdwusel (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hab Feurerprisma auch nur benutzt um auf Skill 525 zu kommen.


----------



## Bulwyief (25. Januar 2011)

In Obsidiumerz habe ich desöfteren Nachtsteine sondieren können...definitiv mehr als im Elementiumerz.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Januar 2011)

da ich mehrmals wöchentlich erz für 2000-3000g kaufe , merke ich schon das die dropchancen der verschiedenen steine unterschiedlich ist, aber nicht so stark wie manche denken.
wenn ich ca. 800 erze sondiere hab ich am ende von jedem stein mindestens ein stack, nachtstein karneol zephyrit und jaspis sind in etwa die seltensten mit ungefähr 3 bis 5 steinen abstand zu hessonit. von da dann nochmal 3-4 steine mehr bis alazit (die scheiße stapelt sich bei mir, kann man nix gescheites mit anfangen >.<)


----------



## KaiAllard (27. Januar 2011)

Habe auch das Gefühl, das Nachtsteine super selten sind. Aber - Schleif-Dailies mache ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr. Erz farmen, oder Steine kaufen... viel zu umstaendlich - die paar Rezepte fuer seinen Main und seine Twinks hat man doch inzw. eh schon zusammen und ueber die Gilde ist fast alles andere abgedeckt... also schoen gemuetlich Sternenstaub schmeissen oder Elementarglibber sammeln wenn man viel lange Weile hat - ansonsten einfach sein lassen


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Januar 2011)

würde ich an deiner stelle nicht machen, ich denke das ähnlich wie bei wotlk später epische steine nachkommen werden und die wollen ebenfalls für marken geholt werden. je mehr du davon dann auf lager hast, desto besser


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Januar 2011)

Ich find es super, wenn es schleif dailys gibt, da werden Preise für die jeweiligen Steine bezahlt! Klasse!

Mir fehlt es irgendwie immer an Karneol und Schattensteinen! Von den anderen hab ich Massen! Vor allem die grünen obwohl man die auch für eine dayli braucht naja keine Ahnung! Vielleicht empfindet man das nur so! Aber im AH gehen bei uns Zephirit usw. für 10g weg und für Schattensteine muss man fast 100g hinlegen!


----------



## Dexis (12. Februar 2011)

Also mittlerweile kann ich sagen, wenn ich 20mal die Juwe-Daily mache sind davon zehn mit Nachtsteinen (lila), fünf mit Zephyriten (blau), jeweils zwei für Elementarglibber bzw. den Staub und einmal Jaspis (grün).
Ich finde es schon irgendwie seltsam, dass das Verhältnis so ungleich ausfällt. Zum einen ist es unheimlich nervtötend riesige Massen an Erzen zu farmen nur um an die wichtigsten Farben (lila und blau) zu kommen, zweitens ist das Verhältnis genau dieser Farben beim Erze sondieren am geringsten und drittens benötigt man ja mittlerweile drei (statt wie in WotLK nur zwei) Steine für eine einzige Daily.
Erst diese Woche habe ich 15 Stacks Obsidiumerz gefarmt und sondiert, dabei kamen gerade mal elf Nachtsteine und nur acht Zephyrite heraus während ich beim Hessonit (orange) einen zweiten Stack angefangen habe. Wenn jetzt theoretisch dreimal hintereinander die Daily mit blau kommt, kann ich schon wieder einkaufen bzw. farmen gehen.
Es wäre äußerst wünschenswert wenn Blizzard wieder solch eine Daily wie in Dalaran einführen würde, bei der man versch. Kombinationen ALLER Farben benötigt.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Februar 2011)

selber farmen ist eh ineffektiv, kauf einfach größere massen erz und was du selbst nicht brauchst, verkaufst du. man kann eigentlich keinen verlust dabei machen.
habe gestern 60 stacks gekauft und musste festellen, das am ende jeder stein nahezu gleich oft vertreten war. karneol war sogar mit am meisten da


----------



## Amraam (6. Mai 2011)

egal wie die verteilung ist:

Das problem ist , das die leute, spezifisch auf stein-suche gehen.

Nachtstein-Quest: Es wird solang erz sondiert, bis eben die 3 Nachtsteine vorhanden sind. Der rest des Erzes wird gebunkert/Verkauft/watever.

d.h. Die restlichen steine sammeln sich an und werden evtl im AH eingestellt.

Der nächste macht das gleiche.


Ergebniss ist, Es sammeln sich sehr viele "nicht benötigte" steine an.

Würde man jett aber z.b. 5k erz sondieren, (einfach mal alles schreddern), ohne jetzt auf "steinjagt" zu sein....

würde die verteilung wessentlich gleichmässiger ausfallen 

d.h. : Erze sparren und dann alles auf einmal sondieren


----------

